# Sears 7.5 hp Gamefisher



## General P (Mar 24, 2017)

Looking for someone in the Gainesville GA area that works on Outboards.  This motor is new to me and I was told it has basically been sitting in storage all its life.  But I can't get it started. I did have to add a fuel primer to it { no idea where the original went } and confirmed it was getting gas and spark.  But the spark seemed awful weak. Idk I'm no boat engine mechanic.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 27, 2017)

Don't know of anybody that works on them ... But most likely it was built by Eska with a Tecumseh power head ...

Ignition parts are probably available at your closest lawnmower or auto parts store ...

Put a new spark plug before anything else to start with...

http://discount-marine-parts.com/ob_gamefisher.html

Prefix 217- Eska .... Prefix 225  - Force made...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 27, 2017)

It's getting gas and spark, yet it won't crank? I would at least put in a spark plug like BriarPatch suggested. It might be a weak  ignition coil. It could spark but not be strong enough. It could be the points if it doesn't have a solid state ignition. Maybe a rusty flywheel.

What does it do if you remove the plug and spray in some starting fluid and try to crank it? Will it fire and burn the starting fluid? If it runs for a few seconds until the starting fluid is burnt then it's fuel related. What kind of choke does it have?


----------

